# new tank progress, updates



## rick dale (Feb 26, 2014)

I am in the process of shutting down an old 55 gallon planted tank , and starting a new 60 gallon one. Thought this would be a good place to keep up with the progress. Here is a pic of the old tank which is still up and running.


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

Very nice looking planted aquarium. Keep up the good work.


----------



## rick dale (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks big dog. The pic is of my old existing tank. I did manage to upload that one , but I can't figure out how to upload again. I have pics of my new tank here in my photos , but I can't figure out how to upload them . any suggestions ?


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

updates??


----------

